# Having problems since Wednesday getting any blocks!



## KeyLime (Jul 10, 2016)

I have just started to get the hang of things and think this can work for me. Bam! Nice try.

I am clicking all the way through accept deliveries. No go. I cannot even get one to stick. I can't imagine all of a sudden I got slow in 24 hours. Anyone else? I went to wifi, went to fulfillment center and no go. Prime Day is coming and I am freaking out. This mama needs the money!


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

I am not having problems in Virginia. There were 3 open blocks available on the app when I signed on at 8am today. I pass today. I need a rest. Email support


----------



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

This happened to me for com

Just like me was getting blocks every day at 10pm until the update v3.0.2950.1 on last Wednesday now the app just leaves me hanging or I get transmission error have tried reinstalling to older version v3.0.1914.0 and its no help. Got my assigned block today and I spoke to other com delivery people and the same thing is happening to them. Sent an email to Amazon support and this is what I got....

by the way its hot as F***

*Original Message*

Hello, I have been getting a block every day at 10pm but since the new update I have not been able to get a block for three days now at 10pm. The app is fine until 10pm then today at 10pm it tells me technical difficulties. Yesterday it just froze. Please help.

Hello,

Thank you for reaching out regarding your availability. Our system randomly matches blocks to delivery partners based on availability and customer demand, and not every delivery partner will receive confirmation for delivery blocks ahead of time.

Same-day blocks may be available throughout each day based on customer demand. To sign up for a same day block, click the 'Ready to Deliver Today' button on the Home screen. If you do not see the 'Ready to Deliver Today' button, this means that you are not able to pick-up same-day delivery blocks at that time.

And, it is a good idea to keep your availability up to date. Available blocks are matched every week.

Thank you,
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## dhmrecov (Jun 27, 2016)

KeyLime said:


> I have just started to get the hang of things and think this can work for me. Bam! Nice try.
> 
> I am clicking all the way through accept deliveries. No go. I cannot even get one to stick. I can't imagine all of a sudden I got slow in 24 hours. Anyone else? I went to wifi, went to fulfillment center and no go. Prime Day is coming and I am freaking out. This mama needs the money!


----------



## dhmrecov (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I just spent several weeks figuring out app problems that I didnt cause that were causing my app not to close blocks out properly. I am staying up half the night trying to get a block. If you get a recent link to schedule a new onboarding session where you can get a link to reinstall app please share it with me. I will do the same with you.

Thanks


----------



## KeyLime (Jul 10, 2016)

Not one block on "Prime Day". I sent support another email. If the response is like the above I do not want to hear it. Blah blah blah. I have 100% rating and signed up last September. I have not been scheduled in months and never receive push notifications. Glad I had to spend $600 on this new phone because I was told I could work as much as I wanted and I asked a real person. She said yes you can work as much as you want. 2 months later they changed the wording to you can work when blocks are available.


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello. I feel bad you can't get the app to work correctly. Have you asked support to provide you an orientation schedule. 

That way you can get the link to create the app


----------



## KeyLime (Jul 10, 2016)

Now I am not even seeing blocks to try for at 10. I contacted support and have not heard back at all since Wednesday so I would not be surprised if I hear nothing.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

dhmrecov said:


> Thanks for sharing. I just spent several weeks figuring out app problems that I didnt cause that were causing my app not to close blocks out properly. I am staying up half the night trying to get a block. If you get a recent link to schedule a new onboarding session where you can get a link to reinstall app please share it with me. I will do the same with you.
> 
> Thanks


 Try to find the apk file in the "my files" or whatever file manager you have. If you can, try to install from there.
If not........I uploaded a copy of the app to google drive and i'll send you a link to see if it helps. Need your email address.
I'm a .com guy working out of Miami. Here's the version of the app I have: RabbitAndroidApp-3.0.1914.0-NAProd-release-signed.apk
Be interesting to see if it works and is able to be done.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

KeyLime said:


> Not one block on "Prime Day". I sent support another email. If the response is like the above I do not want to hear it. Blah blah blah. I have 100% rating and signed up last September. I have not been scheduled in months and never receive push notifications. Glad I had to spend $600 on this new phone because I was told I could work as much as I wanted and I asked a real person. She said yes you can work as much as you want. 2 months later they changed the wording to you can work when blocks are available.


 Seems you're not alone and others are having similar issues. Some suggestions......make sure you're "availability" is set to as many hours as possible. Some say this doesn't matter but why would they ping you if you're not available? Doesn't make sense to me. Another thing, keep logged in.
I've been seeing blocks and working for the last 7 days minus one for repairs. Not a lot of releases during the day lately though that is for sure.
I have a VERY low end samsung avant phone and it works just fine. Only 1.5 gb of ram, not a high end phone but have yet to have any problems AND i'm a Metro PCS subscriber! Yeh, all budget low end.......I think it's ridiculous that they expect you to have a $500 phone to work this job. I've never bought one and never will.


----------



## KeyLime (Jul 10, 2016)

My availability has been set from 6 am - 12 am since last November. I keep logged in. I am seeing nothing at 10 pm now. Initially once I figured it out after several other obstacles, car accident, took to bad shop, out my car for a month, etc., I was able to pick up at midnight. I was on a roll. Then they changed to 10 pm. I got blocks. Then that stopped. Then for a couple days I got 8 hours at 11 pm. That was weird, but awesome. Ever since then 10 pm is gone as quick as it appears. So then there was the same day and I was on a roll working 4-10 pm. daily. Then that stopped. I got 4-6 and 8-10 and now nada. I have gotten no bad feedback, made every delivery on time. I caught a food allergy on a food delivery that most people would have missed, but I have 40 years restaurant experience. It is frustrating that my perfectly good phone was running a version like .01 below the requirement. I have a Samsung now and AT&T. I am Prime Now. Not sure about downloading com app? Anyone?


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

KeyLime said:


> My availability has been set from 6 am - 12 am since last November. I keep logged in. I am seeing nothing at 10 pm now.....


I feel your pain I work out of Doral Miami. I have been delivering since June and use to get a block every night at 10 pm plus I use to get notifications all the time. Every night at 10 I would be able to get a 10 am or 10:30 am block whenever I tried uptil three weeks ago. Now when I try one of the following occurs
1. Error message

2. No blocks appear at all

3. Blocks appear one at a time and I press continue accept but it automatically goes to the next block. I press continue and accept again only to have the process repeat until it gets to the 12:30pm block and if I do not get this block the screen automatically goes to the home screen.

I have only received notification once in three weeks. I was hoping they would schedule me for Thursday since that's when Prime Day shipments are suppose to start shipping out but they did not.


----------



## KeyLime (Jul 10, 2016)

Yep. How are people working there daily? Have you contacted support? If so, have they said anything useful?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

KeyLime said:


> Yep. How are people working there daily? Have you contacted support? If so, have they said anything useful?


 Just want to clarify.....the app download was for dhmrecov, I wasn't suggesting you download it. I don't think the app is the problem and again, I don't know if prime now people have a different app then us .com guy? Competition for these blocks is fierce and when it comes down to it, is THE most important part of this gig.....at least for the time being. If you're constantly getting errors like ???, maybe the app is a problem, but otherwise it's normal. I see they get the "schedule open blocks" notification and they "attempt" the grab so i'm guessing it's working properly. Just not fast enough and not the right strategy! 

Support will stop writing you if you continue to ask why you don't get scheduled or are not able to grab blocks.

And again, like everyone else, I find this setup a little ridiculous but it is the game for now and you either play it or your don't.
Doral and Miami gardens are probably sending out 100's of routes a day each. So, lot's of drivers working these locations and getting the blocks.


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> ....I see they get the "schedule open blocks" notification and they "attempt" the grab so i'm guessing it's working properly. Just not fast enough and not the right strategy!
> 
> ......Doral and Miami gardens are probably sending out 100's of routes a day each. So, lot's of drivers working these locations and getting the blocks.


Since it sounds like you have the right strategy mind sharing it? How do you get blocks like every body else when you get error messages or no blocks show up at all? Or if blocks do show it does not go beyond 12:30 pm. Do you also mind sharing at what speed do you press continue accept so I too could be a member of the "So, lot's of drivers working these locations and getting the blocks" crowd.

Look I understand the hours are some what on a first come first serve basis nor did I make the post to whine about not getting any hours. As I said in my post I feel the posters pain. But you know something it is annoying when people who are always getting hours sit on their pedestal and claimed I don't know what the problem is you must be doing something wrong. After all plenty of people are getting hours...like really.


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

KeyLime said:


> Yep. How are people working there daily? Have you contacted support? If so, have they said anything useful?


I have never emailed support about not being able to book a block I do not think anything would come of that.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

??? said:


> Since it sounds like you have the right strategy mind sharing it? How do you get blocks like every body else when you get error messages or no blocks show up at all? Or if blocks do show it does not go beyond 12:30 pm. Do you also mind sharing at what speed do you press continue accept so I too could be a member of the "So, lot's of drivers working these locations and getting the blocks" crowd.
> 
> Look I understand the hours are some what on a first come first serve basis nor did I make the post to whine about not getting any hours. As I said in my post I feel the posters pain. But you know something it is annoying when people who are always getting hours sit on their pedestal and claimed I don't know what the problem is you must be doing something wrong. After all plenty of people are getting hours...like really.


 Think you might have interpreted my comments incorrectly. I'm doing the same shit you are, struggling to get blocks just like everyone else. I've posted EVERYTHING there is to know within this forum already. It's out there to find and utilize. 
I'm not the enemy here i'm the guy who has posted a LOT of useful and truthful information. Most others will not do this to maintain their "edge".

So, moving on from this thread. You want to know the tricks.......do some searching.


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Think you might have interpreted my comments incorrectly. I'm doing the same shit you are, struggling to get blocks just like everyone else. I've posted EVERYTHING there is to know within this forum already. It's out there to find and utilize.
> I'm not the enemy here i'm the guy who has posted a LOT of useful and truthful information. Most others will not do this to maintain their "edge".
> 
> So, moving on from this thread. You want to know the tricks.......do some searching.


In case you did not noticed I was being sarcastic...


----------



## KeyLime (Jul 10, 2016)

I just have to say for me that I was able to get occasional same day blocks last week. In a matter of 3 days I cannot. If nothing has changed I should be able to get a block here or there. Luck of the draw would indicate that I should be able to get one block in a week's time. Moving on....Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Apparently your distribution center has a lot of drivers. Here in Northern Virginia..we cover a lot of area and may not have a lot of drivers so open blocks pop up throughout the day


----------

